# Problema con luces altas y bajas de LEDs, son canbus, pero se prenden mal



## ultracrix (Feb 8, 2022)

El problema es así
Las luces altas y bajas (en el mismo foco) común de filamento funcionan bien, al cambiarlas/alternarlas, se cambian correctamente y en el tablero cambia la luz, verde para bajas, azul para altas
Compré unos LEDs cree H4, supuestamente originales, los conecté, y solo la izquierda cambia entre alta y baja
Los probé por separado con una fuente de 12V, los LEDs andan perfecto (ya reclamé al vendedor de ML y dijo que prueba, y si andan así es problema del coche)

Las conexiones son H4 y están bien, no hay errores de pins ni nada

Al probar el coche sin ninguna luz, de las 3 patitas, el negativo es el negativo, el que tiene que prender las bajas es ese tal cual, y las altas el otro
El pin de las bajas recibe 12v, en realidad varia un poco pero yo diría que 12v +/- 0.5v
El pin de las altas recibe 12v también cuando se activan

Ahora bien, no se si será normal pero el pin que no esta activo con 12v siempre queda con algo así como 0.19v +/- 0.2v es decir tiene algo de corriente

Si conecto solo un foco de LED en un lado, no importa cual, y en el otro el foco común, funciona todo bien, nada que decir

Si conecto, solo un foco común en un lado y nada en el otro el pin que debería estar apagado y que antes solía tener 0.19v ahora pasa a tener algo asi como 7.5v +/- 0.5v

Si conecto los dos focos de LEDs (no importa cual LED en cual lado) solo el conectado del lado izquierdo cambia entre alta y baja, mientras que el otro no, al mismo tiempo en el tablero quedan prendidos en un 80-90% las dos luces indicadoras que son cada un foquito separado, una verde para bajas y una azul para altas, y al cambiar de bajas a altas la luz verde del tablero se apaga y solo queda la azul de altas, pero el LED derecho no cambia, siempre queda todo prendido es decir altas y bajas juntas en el LED

La "computadora" del auto no se queja, no emite ningún sonido ni luz en el tablero (solo se queja si prendes las luces con el coche parado emitiendo un sonido)
Le conecté un OBD2 y no hay codigos de error almacenados en la ECU, el "test" de la app Torque no funciona por que la ECU no reconoce algo así como un comando #06 o $06, o algo con 6, para mi que el que no reconoce o no funciona es el OBD2 bluetooth

Es posible que algo en el cableado esté mal? o en la computadora? un fusible? no tengo idea de como comprobar pero me hago maña si me orientan un poco

Es posible que el cableado simplemente sea así? se me ocurre que los focos están conectados quizás en serie una parte y paralelo la otra, nose

Alguien sabría decirme si es necesario usar el conector de cada foco por separado o si podría empalmar cables que salgan del lado izquierdo y poner otro conector H4 y hacer que se prendan así?, de hecho seguí hasta donde mas o menos pude ver el cableado, por que se oculta debajo de la chapa, pareciera ser el mismo cable encintado de donde vienen los cablecitos para el lado izquierdo el que va para el lado derecho


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2022)

Antes el H4 tenia una conexion, luego se estandarizó.

Fotos reales de la luz LED no vendria mal (en lo posible de ambos lados, o 3 fotos que cubran todos los lados del mismo)


----------



## J2C (Feb 8, 2022)

A mi eso me da como un falso contacto entre la conexión de las lámparas led y el conector del auto en el contacto de masa, de ultima puede que la conexión a masa de dicho cable no sea buena.

Este pseudo falso contacto puede deberse a que la hembra sobre el conector está agrandada con respecto a la espiga de las lámparas led.



Salu2.-


----------



## phavlo (Feb 9, 2022)

Nosé en los autos nuevos, pero al menos antes era el mismo cableado para ambos lados.
Un relay manejaba las 2 luces bajas y otro para las 2 luces altas.

Cómo te dice J2C, fíjate que tenga buena "Masa". 
Las lámparas LEDs son de plástico en la parte donde encastra en la óptica.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2022)

Yo creo que detecta un bajo consumo, seguramente poniendo una resistencia que consuma algunos vatios funcione.


----------



## ultracrix (Jul 7, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo creo que detecta un bajo consumo, seguramente poniendo una resistencia que consuma algunos vatios funcione.



Justamente, se soluciona poniendo una lamparita incandescente común tipo T10 entre las patitas del costado de una de las dos luces led


----------

